# chibnkr blows me...



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

...out of the water. 

Sickos. 
Sent me a couple of extra sticks in a trade.
Mike is a generous gorilla. Thanks bro!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Those look tasty. :r:bn


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

I can only imagine what this trade might have looked like...:dr


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ah the secret is now out as to how Michael manages to get the "good stuff" at such reasonable prices. :r


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Dude, I think pics of this bomb would be just sick, sick, sick!:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

+1


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

you might want to re-think the title of this thread. :tu

Al


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Good thing. I hear those nose snorkel things can be hard on your sinuses. :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

oh my.......

It appears Michael is even more generous than I was already aware of


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> you might want to re-think the title of this thread. :tu
> 
> Al


:r so true!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Geez, I pulled my pants down for nothing... I thought this was... nevermind.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> you might want to re-think the title of this thread. :tu
> 
> Al





Snoman13 said:


> :r so true!


Wow, I can't put anything past you two.  
Thank God CS has so many geniuses!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> oh my.......
> 
> It appears Michael is even more generous than I was already aware of


Wait until he bunks with you at The Shack!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Wait until he bunks with you at The Shack!


Thank goodness I bunk with Toddzilla and Puffy69....they just give me foot massages and pedicures.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Thank goodness I bunk with Toddzilla and Puffy69....they just give me foot massages and pedicures.


room for one more


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> room for one more


Unfortunately I think alumnus get first crack, Sir....and I think they are all coming back.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Unfortunately I think alumnus get first crack, Sir....and I think they are all coming back.


probably. I'll stick with my truck. but I still need a LOA from work.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> probably. I'll stick with my truck. but I still need a LOA from work.


Put in now, so you won't get shut out. Herf of the year, my Man, herf of the year.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Put in now, so you won't get shut out. Herf of the year, my Man, herf of the year.


first I need to use up all vacation, I still have a day left :r I wany August to be my herf month.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> first I need to use up all vacation, I still have a day left :r I wany August to be my herf month.:tu


I wany that for you. 

If all else fails...call in sick.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

we got a point system :r 8 points and you are fired


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> we got a point system :r 8 points and you are fired


Demand a recount. 

Threadjack over, I am off to dreamland....Night Perry.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Wait until he bunks with you at The Shack!


:r:r:r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Thank goodness I bunk with Toddzilla and Puffy69....they just give me foot massages and pedicures.


No happy ending?:r:chk:chk


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Thank goodness I bunk with Toddzilla and Puffy69....they just give me foot massages and pedicures.


You scratch my back I'll scratch yours brother!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> You scratch my back I'll scratch yours brother!


That's not fair, Mr. Graduate...you have a bigger back than me!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you.

Every time I see this thread title it makes me laugh, out loud.

Thanks again.

Al


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Wow, I can't put anything past you two.
> Thank God CS has so many geniuses!


I haven't laughed this hard all week ... EXACTLY what I was thinking!


----------



## Barzune (Feb 22, 2005)

:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Don Guido said:


> :tu


and where are the pics. did I miss something:r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Thank goodness I bunk with Toddzilla and Puffy69....they just give me foot massages and pedicures.


That's why I slept with headphones on last year....can't fool me with that "what happens in the loft, stays in the loft" stuff. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> That's why I slept with headphones on last year....can't fool me with that "what happens in the loft, stays in the loft" stuff. :r


Those weren't headphones, Ian.  :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Those weren't headphones, Ian.  :r


LMAO! :r :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Those weren't headphones, Ian.  :r


:r:r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Those weren't headphones, Ian.  :r


Hahahahahahahaha! :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Those weren't headphones, Ian.  :r


Oh my god :r

oh and 1900 post for me


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> You scratch my back I'll scratch yours brother!


yeah! and the funny thing is....my balls are located on my back..:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> yeah! and the funny thing is....my balls are located on my back..:r


Those are _Todd's_ balls, Freddy.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Hmmm...I don't even remember what the hell I sent! LOL!

Oh well...


----------

